# Swap partition busy on boot? (little help)

## King of Nowhere

i just finished installing gentoo 2004.3 on my i686 box. i only have a decent idea of what i am doing so i need a little help. when it boots and trys to execute the "swapon" command for my swap partition (/dev/hda2) it returns with the error that the device is busy or in use. any suggestions on why or how to go about correcting this would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## ichimunki

What does your /etc/fstab say? What does `mount` report once the system is booted? Could be that /dev/hda2 is already mounted?

----------

## King of Nowhere

never mind about it, the problem existed between chair and keyboard. thx for your input tho

----------

